# Toro- chute locked/jammed



## katsboytoy (Feb 3, 2014)

Just picked up a Toro 3450 "2004" and the chute is jammed. Removed the chute and push arm and still can't move the chute. Also lubricated the area, no help. Any suggestion??...Tom..


----------



## katsboytoy (Feb 3, 2014)

Chute FIXED!!!
Removed the shroud and what they call faceplate and found the "ratchet mechanism" totally rusted closed. Heavy lubrication and vice grip and it freed up. No more problem. Not much to the guts of these single stage units!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

sorry tom i read your first post wrong and though you had taken it apart down to the ratcheting paw


----------



## katsboytoy (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for the come back. After I wrote the question I started looking up all the Toro info on this site and figured out how to take it apart the right way. No parts left over and no un-necessary disassembly. Still the best site for snowblowers...Tom..


----------

